# R32 Brake Upgrade?



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

I've got a full front R32 brake setup that I'm thinking about installing, but I can't decide if I want to do it on the Rabbit, or my GLI. I've heard it's a significant upgraded from OEM GLI/GTI brakes, which would be nice but I'm not going to be doing anything tuning-wise to this car until next spring.

The dilemma is that my 2.5l is just running a 93oct UM tune, and I really don't have the money to be looking into an SRI upgrade, or anything that's really going to add a significant amount of power to the car on top of where it sits right now. Do I really need to go with an R32 setup? I'm thinking an upgrade to stock GTI brakes will do just fine.

Anyone have any thoughts on this? And if I don't end up using the R32 setup it will go up for sale...if this happens I'd like to offer up the setup to you guys first....

:beer:


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

craigslist snatcher! i saw that too late i was going to grab them!


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

put the r32 brakes on the gli, and then put the gli brakes(that's the same as the gti brakes, right?) on the golf.

upgrade for both, and probably enough stopping power for both.


Peter


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

yeah that's what I was originally thinking about doing. and yes, GTI/GLI brakes are one and the same. I replaced rotors and pads all around on the GLI less than a year ago, so it will be a great little upgrade for the Rabbit. only issue is that i drive the Rabbit as my daily, which is the one that is run fairly hard....:laugh:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

gugu1981 said:


> put the r32 brakes on the gli, and then put the gli brakes(that's the same as the gti brakes, right?) on the golf.
> 
> upgrade for both, and probably enough stopping power for both.
> 
> ...


This, If you want a little more fun with the brakes that go onto the rabbit grab yourself some hps pads to put in there as well.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I recently just did a full GTI brake swap on my Rabbit and its a pretty big difference. I got used pads and rotors in good shape tho so if I had put all brand new stuff on, it would prolly be a night and day difference. I also installed USP SS brake lines which deffinately helped the pedal feel. I say throw the R32s on your GLI and swap those brakes onto your Rabbit. If you drive as hard as I do then youll appreciate the better performance outta them.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Keep in mind if you are going to install them on the Jetta, there will some weight increase; unless you go turbo


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

yeah i understand the weight increase, these bad boys are heavy as hell. they're way bigger than i had anticipated! the GLI will be tuned next spring though, so more power is on the way.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey so did you ever get your Flexfuel tune sorted out and working correctly? I remember awhile ago the thread you made about it blowing your coilpacks constantly and giving you other weird problems. It was something I was looking into for my car if it works correctly and everything. Just curious, let me know then.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

tay272 said:


> Hey so did you ever get your Flexfuel tune sorted out and working correctly? I remember awhile ago the thread you made about it blowing your coilpacks constantly and giving you other weird problems. It was something I was looking into for my car if it works correctly and everything. Just curious, let me know then.


i'm just running the larger injectors with a custom 93 tune from UM to accommodate. the tune is fantastic, but the plan is to just swap in OEM 2.5l injectors and go back to the standard UM 93 tune. no need to run the bigger injectors, so i'm going to just put them up for sale in January. i dropped the e85 tune, as we don't have ethanol in MA for the most part. there are a number of people running the flex tune though with success. i loved it in Colorado where e85 was plentiful.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Put em on the 2.5l. Leave the 2.0t alone for future resale. R32 brakes are overrated. You would be better off using gli rigors and Porsche boxster calipers out front, they'll be lighter and stop better.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yup Kevin is right!

Porsche calipers will out brake the single piston .:R caliper any day...

Better modulation as well


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

heh I've been pretty happy on EBC Yellowstuff with otherwise stock brakes even with boost. No plans on going bigger as I wanna get some 15s for slicks at the strip


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> You would be better off using gli rigors and Porsche boxster calipers out front, they'll be lighter and stop better.


yeah i'd love to pick up a pair of boxster calipers but i don't want to spend the money and i'm really not running enough power to justify the expense. i got the R32 setup for a very good price, so it's not a big deal to use it. 

on a side note i replaced all four rotors (Zimmerman OEM), pads with Hawk HPS, and a fluid flush on the GLI last fall. overall i noticed a slight difference in braking, and a huge difference in pad dust. i'm sure it will be a great upgrade for the Rabbit, but just changing pads on the GLI wasn't that big of a deal.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm really digging my motul rbf600 its excellent fluid.. I picked up my boxster calipers for SUPER CHEAP! paid 250 bucks for the set. but I did rebuild them. That was a bit costly. The cost of the caliper carriers is another costly expense considering they are around 250 bucks. You'll want to get new lines too. The Porsche takes a different banjo bolt and can be sourced through any napa

Go with Apikol they make amazing products and are super helpful and knowledgeable.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Put em on the 2.5l. Leave the 2.0t alone for future resale. R32 brakes are overrated. You would be better off using gli rigors and Porsche boxster calipers out front, they'll be lighter and stop better.





TylerO28 said:


> Yup Kevin is right!
> 
> Porsche calipers will out brake the single piston .:R caliper any day...
> 
> Better modulation as well



Having owned/tracked both setups, I can chime in and say they're both about equal... You get a better modulation from the Boxster Brembo's, but as long as you're used to a typical mkv brake pedal and can predict where the pedal will be (or swap in tyrolsport bushings to cure the modulation issue), they both work about the same, if not the R32 better. 

I say toss those badboys on the car you beat on the most... I'm a late braker tbh, and I have NO intention of ever swapping out my .:R brakes... They do the job more than enough even considering the weight.


----------

